# Bc



## B.C. (Nov 23, 2020)

Have been faithfully married for 32yrs and love her very much. But she hasn't been physically able to have sex for 18 yrs she knows this is extremely difficult for me and has encouraged me for yrs to find someone to just have sex with. Even with her blessings I have no idea where to start to find someone. Any advice


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi. She’s encouraged you for _years _to go find someone else to have sex with? I’m trying to figure out whether she’s just super cool or if it’s a trap. 😁 What if you fall in love?


----------

